# Cities with curious names in your country



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

if not in english, post english translation people

post a photo of the city and its population too.


*Afogados da Ingazeira - PE (Drowned of the Inga Tree)*
População: 34.047
ps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inga








por marcosmotos

*Anta Gorda - RS(Fat Tapir)*
População: 6.163









por Edilson Benvenutti

*Antas - BA(Tapirs)*
População: 16.446









por cleidson santana

*Arco-Íris - SP(Rainbow)*
População: 2.010









por Eduardo M. P. Dantas

*Barcelona - RN*
População: 4.042









por godela.com.br

*Bebedouro - SP(Drinking Fountain)*
População: 77.630









por IKEOZZ

*Bezerros - PE(Calves)*
População: 58.354









por Francisco Conrado

*Bofete - SP(Punch)*
População: 9.375









por LuziACruzFrata

*Bombinhas - SC(Little Bombs)*
População: 13.695









por Pro Diver - Carlos C…

*Brasília de Minas - MG*
População: 32.438









por Faguiar

*Brejo Santo - CE(Saint Swamp)*
População: 41.266









por Igor Lucena

*Califórnia - PR*
População: 7.767









por pierin

*Céu Azul - PR(Blue Sky)*
População: 11.413









por Pfahl

*Colméia - TO(Beehive)*
População: 12.425









por Jabez Soares

*Cruz das Almas - BA(Souls Cross)*
População: 57.098









por Danelcyn

*Derrubadas - RS(Fallen)*
População: 3.391









por Alex Carniel

*Escada - PE(Ladder/Stair)*
População: 62.604









por Júnior Bezerra

*Espera Feliz - MG(Happy Waiting)*
População: 21.612









por Elpídio Justino de A…

*Ewbank da Câmara - MG*
População: 3.676









por montanha

*Feliz Natal - MT(Merry Christmas)*
População: 11.170









por Alan Dapieve

*Filadélfia - BA(Philadelfia)*
População: 16.215









por Carlos Augusto Perei…

*Flórida Paulista - SP*
População: 13.761









por Paulo Formehl

*Formigueiro - RS(Ant Hive)*
População: 7.214









por Guilherme Vargas Sim…

*Harmonia - RS(Harmony)*
População: 3.785









por CIDADÃO DO MUNDO

*Jacaré dos Homens - AL*(Men´s Aligator)
População: 5.902









por erickefan

*Jardim de Piranhas - RN*(Garden of Piranhas)
População: 14.347









por Walter Leite

*Lagarto - SE(Lizard)*
População: 92.474









por Iuri Cézar

*Lagoa da Confusão - TO(Confusion Lagoon)*
População: 8.711









por Marcos André (andrem…

*Luminárias - MG(Luminaires)*
População: 5.527









por marjuno

*Mar de Espanha - MG(Spain´s Sea)*
População: 11.658









por Guilheme H. G. de Re…

*Maravilha - SC(Wonder)*
População: 23.099









por deiwys

*Mato Rico - PR(Rich Bush)*
População: 4.205









por rwerneck

*Minador do Negrão - AL(******´s Miner)*
População: 5.292









por jpls

*Modelo - SC(Model)*
População: 3.862









por dberghahn

*Não Me Toque - RS(Dont Touch Me)*
População: 16.012









http://www.rotadasterras.com.br/naometoque/




edit: map of brazilian states, if someone feels like checking in what state each city above is located


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

lol at Não me toque.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

What about *Rio de Janeiro-RJ* (River of January), *Porto Alegre-RS* (Happy Harbour) and *Belo Horizonte-MG* (Beautiful Horizon)?

Or *Palmas-TO* (Clap), *Boa Vista-RR* (Nice View), *Porto Velho-RO* (Old Harbour) and *Campo Grande-MS* (Big Field)?


All of them are state capitals from Brazil.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Palmas etimology doesnt comes from clap... the portuguese word can mean PALM (of the hand) or PALMTREE. Palmas as city comes from Palmtree.

And I dont think any of those city names are "curious" or funny.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

I found a funny one in Canada.

*****, Newfoundland Canada

lol.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Than you would love:

Condom, France


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

What about this one.

Fucking, Austria

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking,_Austria


----------



## Aiacos (May 28, 2009)

^^ And *Pelotas* (balls), in Brasil:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelotas



"Don't touch me" and "merry chrimas" in brasil are also very funny :lol:


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Hell, MI

:lol:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Aiacos said:


> ^^ And *Pelotas* (balls), in Brasil:
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelotas


its just happens that Pelotas doesnt mean nothing in portuguese


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Mianus, Connecticut. Named after a chief of a native tribe, but yeah...


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> Palmas etimology doesnt comes from clap... the portuguese word can mean PALM (of the hand) or PALMTREE. Palmas as city comes from Palmtree.
> 
> And I dont think any of those city names are "curious" or funny.


In that case:
*
Varre-Sai/RJ* (Sweep-Get off)

*Almoço/PE* (Lunch)

*Passa Quatro/MG* (Four going by)

*Ponto Chique/MG* (Chic Point)

*Venha-Ver/RN* (Come to see)

*Sem-Peixe/MG* (Without Fish)

*Doutor Pedrinho/SC* (Doctor Little Peter)

*Lavanderia/TO* (Laundry)

*Passa-e-Fica/RN* (Go by and stay in)


----------



## lawine (Jul 24, 2006)

In the netherlands, some more unusual names:

Moddergat (Mud-Hole), population: 250
Sexbierum, (Sex Beer/rum) Population: 1748
Monster (Monster), Population: 13.780
Helmond (Hell Mouth), Population: 88.002
Katwijk (Cat Neighbourhood), Population: 61.371
Muggebeet (Mosquito Bite), Population: 25

Most of these are just bastardizations of old names that meant something completely different, but still odd.


----------



## Matchut (May 2, 2008)

delete


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Some german town names:

Kalifornien (California)
Brasilien (Brasil)
Hassloch (hate hole)
Regenmantel (raincoat)
Essen (to eat)
Darmstadt (intestine city)
Leck (leak)
Himmelpforten (heaven's gates)
Reit im Winkl (ride in the angle)
Einöd (desert)


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

lawine said:


> In the netherlands, some more unusual names:
> 
> Moddergat (Mud-Hole), population: 250
> Sexbierum, (Sex Beer/rum) Population: 1748
> ...


Moddergat is only 10 km from here, my hometown Dokkum. :lol:


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

there's a small ranch south of tijuana in the baja california peninsula called "salsipuedes" which literally translates to "get out if you can"


----------



## nabob (Jun 7, 2006)

In the province of Groningen in the Netherlands:

Hongerige Wolf 
(Hungry Wolf)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

there used to be "Sexmoan" town in Pampanga, Philippines but was lately changed to Sasmuan cos of its connotation. 
Population: 26,630

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasmuan


----------



## iDRAFT (Aug 20, 2008)

Scotrun,Pennsylvania. Driving down the freeway and passing the sign quickly it is easy to read it as "*******"
Intercourse, Pennsylvania
Middlesex, New Jersey


----------



## AndrewJM3D (May 1, 2009)

What about that Fucking town in Austria?


----------



## luisgustavo (Apr 18, 2008)

In México Parangaricutirimicuaro is a town in Michoacán State.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Has anybody mentioned Truth Or Consequences, NM?


----------



## Brez (Feb 19, 2006)

luisgustavo said:


> In México Parangaricutirimicuaro is a town in Michoacán State.


Ithougth it was a chesperito joke!!!
I have another one:
TLALNEPANTLA


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

AndrewJM3D said:


> What about that Fucking town in Austria?



Austrians Not Amused
AFP


The local authorities are hitting back with the signs now set in concrete.
British tourists have left the residents of one charming Austrian village effing and blinding by constantly stealing the signs for their oddly named village.

While British visitors are finding it hilarious, the residents of Fucking are failing to see the funny side.

Only one kind of criminal stalks the sleepy 32-house village near Salzburg on the German border - cheeky British tourists armed with a sense of humor and a screwdriver.

But the local authorities are hitting back with the signs now set in concrete, police chief Kommandant Schmidtberger is on the lookout.

"We will not stand for the Fucking signs being removed," the officer said.

"It may be very amusing for you British, but Fucking is simply Fucking to us. What is this big Fucking joke? It is puerile."

Local tourist guide Andreas Behmueller said it was only the British that had a fixation with Fucking.

"The Germans all want to see the Mozart house in Salzburg," he explained. "Every American seems to care only about 'The Sound of Music' (the 1965 film shot around Salzburg.) The occasional Japanese wants to see Hilter's birthplace in Braunau."

"But for the British, it's all about Fucking."

Guesthouse manager Augustina Lindelbauer described the village's breathtaking lakes, forests and vistas. "Yet still there is this obsession with Fucking," she said. "Just this morning I had to tell an English lady that there were no Fucking postcards."


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

UK is liberally peppered with questionable names

Lickfold (map)
2.3 miles 

Gay Street (map)
3.7 miles 

Bushy Bottom (map)
9.0 miles 

Balls Cross (map)
9.5 miles 

Fulking Hill (map)
9.9 miles 

Hooker's Farm (map)
10.6 miles 

Devil's **** (map)
10.6 miles 

Knob Hill (map)
12.4 miles 

Titty Hill (map)
16.1 miles 

Loose Bottom (map)
17.5 miles

Willey (map)
10.2 miles 

Butthole Lane (map)
15.2 miles 

Cottagers (map)
20.6 miles 

Foul End (map)
21.5 miles 

Bishops Itchington (map)
27.8 miles 

Titty Ho (map)
29.8 miles 

Hole in the Wall (map)
37.5 miles 

Butt Mound (map)
40.4 miles 

Lickey End (map)
41.0 miles 

Bell End (map)

Butt Hatch 
Lusty Hill 
Snatch House 
Crab Hole 
Box Bush Farm 
Zig-Zag Hill 
Box Tunnel 
Burnt Bottom 
Handcock's Bottom 
Piddlehinton
Pishill 
Golden Balls 
Herbert's Hole 
Crotch Crescent 
Titty Hill 
Balls Cross 
**** Pond 
Knob Hill 
Tyttenhanger
Wet Pits
________


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

areas of London:

Elephant & Castle
Fitzrovia
Belgravia
The Hythe
East India
Cyprus
Seven Sisters
Vale of Health
Piccadilly Circus
Frognal
Burnt Oak
Green Street Green
Cockfosters
Totteridge & Whetstone
Theydon Bois
Barking
Monument
Bank
Angel
Canada Water
Mudchute
Pudding Mill
Isle of Dogs
Dog and Duck Stairs
The Pageant
Execution Dock
Pimlico
Elephant Stairs
Pelican Stairs
Puddle Dock
Odessa Wharf
Cripplegate
Cheapside
Blackfriars
Inner Temple
Saffron Hill



Streets:

Bleeding Heart Yard
Horselydown Square
Gropecunt Lane (now amended)
**** Lane
Gunpowder Alley
Friday Street
Goodenough College
St-Andrews-by-the-Wardrobe
Throgmorton Street
Morocco
Adam and Eve Lane
Paternoster Square
Birdcage Walk
Crutched Friars
Fashion Street
Flask Walk
Garlick Hill
Hanging Sword Alley
Swallow Passage
Turnagain Lane
Gospel Oak
Jamaica Road
La Belle Sauvage
Kings Head Court
Jerusalem Passage
Shepherdess Walk
Little Britain
Seething Lane
Nassau Street
Rotten Row
St Mary Axe
Sanctuary
Wrestlers Court


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

"What is the big Fucking joke!?" :rofl:


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

The city is *Krung-dēvamahānagara amararatanakosindra mahindrayudhyā mahātilakabhava navaratanarājadhānī purīramya utamarājanivēsana mahāsthāna amaravimāna avatārasthitya shakrasdattiya vishnukarmaprasiddhi* called Bangkok. The thai name means *The city of angels, the great city, the eternal jewel city, the impregnable city of God Indra, the grand capital of the world endowed with nine precious gems, the happy city, abounding in an enormous Royal Palace that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, a city given by Indra and built by Vishnukarm*.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Neither are cities, but...

In Hokkaido, there is Yarikirenai river, which would mean "deadly sad" in Japanese. It is actually from Ainu, estimated to be _yanke nay_ (no fish) or _iyar kinay_ (one of two).



In Naha, Okinawa, there is Lake Man, or _Manko_ in Japanese.





It is a homonym with the word for female genitalia.


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

In case that Fucking is too much for you: Try



(Bavaria, Germany)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Does that road lead on to Heavy Petting?


----------



## smuthny (Jan 29, 2006)

in simplification...

"kierunek" = "to"

"przystanek" = "stops in"

there is a way to get out from hell... u just need to take a bus 666 from Chalupy to Hel an then get out before it arrive to Hel..or from Hel to Chalupy if Devil lets u... thats alll...


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Rancho Cucamonga, CA. USA



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rancho_Cucamonga,_California


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

I know about a town called Aars in Denmark where many Dutch young men go to steal the border signs. Aars means arse, asshole, butt hole, etc.. in Dutch.

Come to think of it. My own town has somewhat of a strange name as well. Leiden literally means 'suffering' in Dutch. Although spelling and pronunciation are identical, nobody thinks of 'Leiden' as such because of the totally different etymology (i guess). Maybe also because (in our strange language) 'lijden' - which means 'to lead' or 'to rule' has the exact same pronunciation.


----------



## zdaddy233 (Oct 31, 2007)

Funny US ones

Hell, MI
Middlesex, NJ
Big Foot, WI
Summer, WI (if you knew the climate, you'd laugh)
Tower, MN 
Virginia, MN
Erie, PA
Effingham, IL
Why, AZ
Boring, OR
Climax, MI
Flushing, NY
Bangs, TX
Earth, TX
Poy Sippi, WI
Man, WV
Walla Walla, WA
Prairie du Sac, WI
Sac City, IA
Poo Poo, HA
Can Do, ND
Fart, VA
Sandwich, IL
Paw Paw, IL
Boob Creek, AK
George, WA
Piscataway, NJ
Toad Suck, AR
Buddha, IN
Worstville, OH
Mummie, KY
Wahoo, NE
Tornado, WV
Oconomowoc, WI
Pound, WI
Beaver Dam, WI
Chevy Chase, MD
Dykesville, WI
Mars, PA
Vixen, LA
Dull, OH
Ben Franklin, TX
Flat, TX
Bangor, WI


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Names of Places in Seoul

Yongsan--dragon mountain

Jongro--bell avenue

Pungnap--coming-in of a wind

Mapo--horse port

Seocho--frosted grass

Hoegi--return point

Hyehwa--merciful enlightening? benevolent eudcating? or something like that.

Heukseok--black stone

Dongjak--copper sparrow

Banpo--tray port

Yeongdeongpo--long advancing port

Balsan--rice bowl mountain

Shinsa--new sand

Jamsil--silkworm-raising room

Banghak--releasing a crane


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Names of Places of Gwangjo, where I live....

Gwangju--the town of light or sunbeam

Mudeongsan--peerless mountain

Yeongsangang--the river of glorious mountain

Hwangryonggang--the river of yellow dragon

Gwangsan--sunbeam mountain

Usan--cow mountain

Yongbong--dragon and phoenix

Bongseon--phoenix and immortal

Jinwol--true moon (then what's the false moon? :nuts

Bullo--never get old

Hwanggeum--gold

Chipyeong--governing peacefully

Sangmu--respecting the arts of war

Cheomdan--cutting edge or high tech

Hakdong--a crane town


----------

